# Lith Printing?



## 6Speed (Sep 13, 2006)

Who here has had experience with lith printing?  I am interested in this process and wanted to see if anyone had any tips on getting started.  I saw that most suppliers carry a kit to get started which normally includes 10 sheets of paper (usually some kind of warm tone) specifically for lith printing, the correct developer, and a few other things.  Should I skip the kit and just buy a bigger box of the correct paper?  If so, what brand/kind?  How about the developer, what brand, where, how much?  

BTW, in case you are hinging your advice on how much darkroom experience I have...I have about 3-4 years darkroom work with basic b&w silver gelatin.

Thanks!


----------



## terri (Sep 13, 2006)

Read everything you can from Tim Rudman, for starters. He's a master of the process. 

One of our members, Santino, has done beautiful lith prints. He could probably give you some helpful hints.

This is a process I am going to learn, myself.  I can't wait to get past festival time and be able to devote myself to something new again!


----------



## 6Speed (Sep 13, 2006)

Just ordered his book.


----------



## terri (Sep 13, 2006)

6Speed said:
			
		

> Just ordered his book.


Then you're well on your way.   He totally rocks!


----------

